

Deploying Sinatra with Vlad - gma
http://effectif.com/articles/deploying-sinatra-with-vlad
Short article explaining how to deploy a Sinatra web application with Vlad the Deployer.
======
timmorgan
I didn't realize how similar Vlad is to Capistrano, even down to the way it is
setup (config/deploy.rb) and task names and such. Can someone tell me why it
is so much better? (I can read the website myself, but really it seems to be
the same product, just rewritten.) Is there any reason to switch from Cap?

